#  Der kleine Patient >   nochmal Reflexe >

## quaks

Hi Micha 
hast du noch ein paar Ideen und ein bischen Wissen, was dahinter steckt, dass die Muskeleigenreflexe bei Töchterchen nicht seitengleich sind? 
Kinderarzt sprach noch von vorgeburtlicher Sauerstoffmangel als Ursache, das aber oft Spastiken mit dabei sind,  die sie nicht hat und das sich sowas oft zw. 1,5 und 2 manifestiert. Mehr wollte er sich darüber nicht äußern. 
Vor nem halben Jahr waren beim Neurologen die Reflexe angeblich seitengleich - möglich? 
bin dann irgendwann bei einem ganz anderen Thema über PVL  gestolpert - ich nehm an er hat sowas gemeint?! 
vg sandra

----------


## StarBuG

Reflexe testen ist immer schwierig und hängt stark von der Mitarbeit des Kindes ab.
Auch hat jeder Mensch unterschiedlich stark ausgeprägte Reflexe. 
Wenn es keine klinischen Symptome gibt würde ich mir erst einmal keine Sorgen machen.
Aber klar ist es auch möglich, dass erst ein Reflexunterschied vorhanden war, und später nicht mehr.
Reflexe haben unter anderem was mit der Nervenleitgeschwindigkeit und dem Rückenmark zu tun.
Ich denke nicht, das dein Arzt an Periventrikuläre Leukomalazie gedacht hat  :Zwinker:  
Lass einfach die Reflexe ab und zu testen, aber ich denke schon, das wenn einer Reflexe auslösen kann, dann ist es der Neurologe  :Zwinker:  
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## quaks

klinisches Symptom ist dann ja die deutlich Bevorzugung einer Seite?
Und die verzögerte Sprachentwicklung könnte man auch möglicherweise darauf zurückführen (sagt der KiA) 
Der KiA hat die Relfexe schon ausgelöst bekommen, aber zum beispiel haben sich die Zehen rechts anders bewegt als links. 
Die Untersuchung beim Neurologen war vorher und dort stand halt seitengleiche Reflexe im Bericht. Und nen neuen Termin hab ich erst Ende Januar (hat ich schonmal erwähnt das ich warten hasse :Huh?: ?   :Zwinker:   ) 
Mäuschen hat wehrt sich nicht beim testen - lieg brav und friedlich auf der Liege. ABer immer das gleiche: leichtes klopfen *hmm* stärkers klopfen *irritierter Blick* *suchender Blick* wo ist der Hammer?  
Was kann er dann mit vorgeburtlichen Sauerstoffmangel gemeint haben?

----------


## StarBuG

Ach vorgeburtlich, ich hab vorübergehend gelesen... 
Sorry bin total müde.
Hab den ganzen Tag gearbeitet und kann die Augen kaum noch richtig offen halten.
Werd mir morgen mal ein paar Gedanken machen. 
Aber ich denke, da musst du mit einem Neurologen reden (*weg-duck*)  :Grin:

----------


## quaks

> Sorry bin total müde.
> Hab den ganzen Tag gearbeitet und kann die Augen kaum noch richtig offen halten.

 ich hab gehört - schlafen soll da wunderbar helfen  :Zunge raus:  
also www.ab-ins-bett.de

----------


## StarBuG

Ja Mama, gleich...  :Zwinker:  
Muss leider noch ein paar wichtige Sachen regeln, und ein bischen vom Wochenende will ich noch mitnehmen. 
Ach ja, ich hab gestern ein neues Forum aufgesetzt.
Ist noch lange nicht fertig für den Start, aber deinen Rat könnte ich evtl. gut gebrauchen...  www.elternfragen.net 
Aber nicht erschrecken, sowohl die Farben sind schlecht, als auch das Logo.
Das einzige was ich mag ist die Titelschrift und das Baby  :Zwinker:  
Hast du eigentlich ICQ?
Würde mich dann gerne mal die Tage über das 2te Forum mit dir unterhalten.
Oder wir treffen uns mal im Chat. 
Was meinst du? Hast du Zeit und Lust mir zu helfen? 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## quaks

klar, mach ich gern :-) 
icq - nee ich hab die blume nur so im Profil *zwinker*
Aber ich geb zu, icq war in letzter Zeit nicht an - miranda hat nicht richtig mit msn gespielt, aber das lässt sich ja leicht ändern. 
vg sandra

----------


## StarBuG

Hab dir mal eine Nachricht geschrieben  :Smiley:  
Die Blume war auch ein Opfer der Übermüdung  :Zwinker:

----------


## quaks

Hi 
hab mir heute übrigens auch die Überweisung für den Neuropädiater geholt. Da stand dann als Diagnose - Babinski rechts positiv und die muskel. Hypotonie asymetrisch. 
Toll warum kann er einem dass nicht so sagen und warum zum Henker steht das nicht im gelben Heft :Huh?: 
Da steht nur eine Anmerkung zur Bevorzugung einer Seite. *grumel*  
Naja spätestens nächste Woche seh ich dann endlich mal nen neurologen, hoffe dann weiß ich wirklich mehr. 
vg Sandra

----------


## StarBuG

Ich drück dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen

----------


## günni

bei "meinereiner" ist ja, wie bei vielen... 
oder den meisten ms-kranken "reflexmässig" alles in unordnung....ein beispiel: 
Wollte an der uni-wzbg. mal "proband" für ne studie werden und hatte auch dort...mit schon länger bekannter ms diagnose...eine "klin. neurolog. untersuchung" u.a. auch mit "test des babinsky reflexes"  
dazu lag ich auf ner liege UNTER einem lichtkasten für mrt- oder röntgenbilder.... 
was passierte?
MEIN BABISKY WAR SOOOO HEFTIG....DASS ES DEM LICHTKASTEN "ANS LEBEN" GING! 
der flog im hohen bogen auf die erde und war hinüber.....siehste....aufpassen herr Doc! 
Günni

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Günni 
Da musst du aber eine extrem lange große Zehe haben  :Grin:  
Der Babinski Reflex ist nämlich eine dorsalflexion (Beugung nach oben) der Großzehe, wenn man über die äußere-untere Fußkante streicht. 
Ich glaub du meinst den Patellarsehnenreflex, das ist der, wo man mit dem Hammer unterhalb der Kniescheibe klopft, und dann zuckt im Normalfall der Unterschenkel. 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## quaks

grins
das hab ich mir beim Lesen auch grad gedacht - was macht der Mann mit seiner großen Zehen  :Grin:  
vg sandra

----------


## günni

hmm...irgenwelche sehr hefigen "zucker" warens... 
stimmt, beim babiski zuckt nur die zehe....war das net "son schlag in die achillessehne" oder so, damit es so heftig zuckt....obwohl, wenn mich meine frau  "foppen will" dann sagt sie: GLEICH kitzle ich deinen babinski...schon merkwürdig bei mir, denn das re. bein zuckt sogar recht heftig, beim strümpfe ausziehen, wenn die fussohle "gereizt" wird.... 
wahrscheinlich bin ICH GANZ BESONDERS LEICHT REIZBAR!? 
ha 
günni

----------


## quaks

jetzt hab ich innerhalb einer Woche gleich zwei Neurologen gesehen - und die auch Töchterchen - aber sehr viel schlauer bzw. beantwortete Fragen hab ich trotzdem nicht. 
Nr. 1 war als Konsil beim letzten stationären Aufenthalt. 
Es war kurz aber er hat im Prinzip das bestätigt was mir und dem Kinderarzt auch aufgefallen war. 
- seitendiffernte Muskelhypotonie (links vermindert) , Links: verminderte Stütz- und Gleichgewichtsreaktionen, eingeschlagener Daumen Zehenkrallen und Einwärtsdrehen des Vorderfußes - 
Leider hatte ich wenig Möglichkeit Fragen zu stellen und so bekam ich gerade noch heraus - dass er als ursächlich ein "Kopfproblem" sieht, Sauerstoffmangel hielt er durchaus für möglich und das es nicht nach einer Muskelerkrankung (Männe hat eine spinale Muskelathrophie) aussieht. 
Er empfahl KG nach Bobath.  
Eine Woche später dann unser regulärer Termin. 
Der war sehr ausführlich, er hat sich jede Menge Zeit genommen - nur hat Tammy, grad von einem Nickerchen im Auto erwacht, ihre Seitendiffernzen ganz gut im Griff, so dass er es nicht wirklich so eindeutig sehen und festmachen wollte. Soll es wohl geben. 
Und so wurd ich auch hier meine Fragen nicht wirklich los.
Was mich interessiert - was, außer das die linke Seite nen bischen schwächer ist, sagt das denn noch. Fragen wie: Hat es Bedeutung für die Sprachentwicklung (wo sie ja auch hinterherhängt) für Konzentrations-, Ausdauer- u. ä. Fähigkeiten ... 
lg Sandra
immernoch nicht wirklich schlauer

----------

